# Turtle with a human head!!!



## Peacemaker636 (Jan 17, 2007)

Taken over the summer, at Sunset Beach, North Carolina.


----------



## dc502 (Jan 29, 2007)

I wonder what the sex was like...


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 30, 2007)

Something tells me I have got very similar photos to this one of my own children, too ... just WHERE??? They are definitely on film and exist as print somewhere, but there are so MANY prints out there.....................
It is great fun, but I guess it become a bit oppressive for the one who is buried in the sand after a while, hm?


----------



## kiwiluke (Jan 30, 2007)

I would maybe darken them a little and up the contrast, it should give the turtle shape a bit more impact
Luke


----------



## Peacemaker636 (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah, kiwiluke, I didn't do any touching up...this is the snapshot section, lol.  And yeah, LaFoto, it does ache a bit when you get out...


----------

